# Put your fishing skills to the test



## San Luis Pass Kayak (Jul 20, 2016)

Greetings fisherman,

I've got one for you. If you want to put your fishing skills to the test try fishing from a 13 foot sit on top kayak anchored in current in the middle of one of the major tributaries feeding Galveston/Christmas Bay fishing for Specs over Oyster shell in ten feet of water. These three specs were all caught on Bass Assassin Chartreuse Paddle Tail baits on quarter oz screw on jig heads.

At San Luis Pass Kayak we make it easy for you to access quality fishing kayaks right near the top kayak fishing launch spots in both West Galveston Bay and Christmas Bay. 

Our rentals are $55 per day and include a Prowler 13 Ocean Kayak Sit-On-Top Kayak, PDF-life jacket, graphite paddle with anchor leash, anchor, and comfortable kayak seat. 

We pick up and deliver kayaks right to where you want to fish. Delivery within 9 miles of the Pass is Free. Kayak delivery to Freeport side of the Pass is $10.

Give us a shout and we will hook you up with some quality kayak fishing. Winter Spec fishing is officially here.... Water temps 64 degrees.

Tight Lines!

Steve Buechner â€" Fishing Guide
SanLuisPassKayak.com
Kayak Fishing Guide Services and Kayak Rentals
713-391-7155


----------

